# Couple Of Vintage Watches At Auction



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello folks, these watches are coming up for sale at a local auction and I'm considering having a punt, but I've got no knowledge of them at all.





The first one is a Rolex with a cushion case in 9ct gold, I think it's from the 20's or 30's.

Second is a Zenith Respirator, not sure on the date.

Can anyone give me some tips for spotting a fake? I know nothing about vintage watches like this, plus I'm out of the country at the moment so I'll be sending the Mrs to look at them, is there anything glaringly obvious she should look out for?

I've contacted the auctioneers for more photos, including the movements but not heard back yet.

An help will be gratefully received 

Cheers!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice. While I don't know much about the Rolex, the Zenith looks right. I had one with a green dial and they are nice watches. Dates to around 1965 but can't be more accurate than that. The dial is the weakest link, so check with a loupe. It doesn't look like a redial from the photo.

I've never seen a fake respirator, just badly repainted (usually black) dial s


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know the gentleman running Huntly Auction in Turriff and I'm sure neither are fake. Most of his items come through house clearances or via the antique centre in Cullen so they aren't guaranteed but when I've bought they generally just need a clean/service. If you want the auctioneer's phone number give me a PM


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

levon2807 said:


> I know the gentleman running Huntly Auction in Turriff and I'm sure neither are fake. Most of his items come through house clearances or via the antique centre in Cullen so they aren't guaranteed but when I've bought they generally just need a clean/service. If you want the auctioneer's phone number give me a PM


 Haha, it's a small world.

Me and the Mrs go to the antique centre in Cullen quite regularly, brilliant place, we never come away from there empty handed.

Thanks for the offer of his number but it's ok, we've bought quite a lot of stuff from them previously at auction and never had a problem, I'm sure they are trustworthy but even the experts are sometimes fooled by fakes and I thought I'd try here where anything slightly fishy about them would be noticed. It's always good to get a second opinion.

Were you at their last sale in Turriff? I missed it but my wife was there and came home with a Grandfather clock, some pottery, some Scottish provincial silver and some vintage toys and a few other bits and pieces.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

mjsrb5 said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the gentleman running Huntly Auction in Turriff and I'm sure neither are fake. Most of his items come through house clearances or via the antique centre in Cullen so they aren't guaranteed but when I've bought they generally just need a clean/service. If you want the auctioneer's phone number give me a PM
> ...


I've not been to one of the country auctions in a while but I do visit the antiques centre and recently got a 1989 Royal Navy CWC which I'm currently wearing


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

They both look OK to me - but get your wife to have a really good look at them if she can. The auction assistants should be able to show her the workings, wind and set them, etc. If the auction house has advertised them as authentic, they have a duty to refund the cash if they're subsequently found to be not authentic.


----------

